# Pampasgras....mal wieder



## Burkhard (27. Jan. 2008)

Moin aus dem Wendland.
Ich heiße Burkhard (56 jähriger Oldie) und möchte einen bescheidenen Foliengartenteich ,ca. 3X4 Meter errichten,(5-6 Goldfische und schöne Wasserpflanzen).Er würde fast den ganzen Tag der prallen Sonne ausgesetzt  sein. Nun möchte ich als Schattenspender und Schmuckelement ,2 Stauden __ Pampasgras einpflanzen.Der Abstand zum Teich wäre  wohl 50-80 cm.
Dazu meine Frage: Bildet das Pampasgras Wurzeln aus,welche die Folie irgendwann mal schädigen können. Oder kann ich das Gras in 2 Maurerkübeln unterbringen und trotzdem einen prächtigen Wuchs erwarten?
Ich habe hier schon viel tolle Ratschläge gelesen,aber Erleuterungen zu meiner
Idee waren nicht dabei .Oder sie sind von mir überlesen worden.Wenn ja bitte ich um Entschuldigung,bin ganz  neu hier......:? 
Ich bedanke mich  ganz herzlich.
LG, Burkhard.


----------



## fleur (27. Jan. 2008)

*AW:  Pampasgras....mal wieder*

Hallo Burkhard,

Herzlich  :Willkommen2  bei den Teich  :crazy :crazy 

Seit 16 Jahren beobachte ich meine Pampaspflanzen.
Sie breiten sich nicht aus durch Rhizombildung wie z.B. Bambus- oder Akazienarten, also dürfte für die Folie keine Gefahr bestehen.

In Mörtelkübel würde ich sie *auf keinen Fall *pflanzen  
Pampasgras verträgt nämlich überhaupt keine Staunässe !
Ansonsten gefällt mir Pamapsgras auch sehr gut als gestalterisches Element, aber zum Teichbeschatten gibt es m.E. bessere Lösungen:
Seerosen, Schwimmpflanzen, Schwimminseln, und und und ....

Hilfreich wären ein paar Fotos, daß man sich ein Bild von Deinem bevorzugten Gartenstil machen kann.

Ansonsten melden sich bestimmt noch die absoluten Pflanzenkenner

Viel Spaß beim Teichbau und im Forum
Frage: wird die jetzige "Schüssel" in Deinem Teichbild ersetzt ?????

liebe Grüße und schönen Restsonntag
carin (i.A. von fleur, der nicht wirklich Pflanzenexperte ist)


----------



## Enrico (27. Jan. 2008)

*AW:  Pampasgras....mal wieder*

Hallo Burkhard,
erst mal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum. Als Randbepflanzung sieht Dein Pampasgras bestimmt gut aus. Aber wenn Dein Teich der prallen Sonne ausgesetzt ist, würde ich als Schattenspender Seerosen und Schwimmpflanzen empfehlen.


----------



## Burkhard (27. Jan. 2008)

*AW:  Pampasgras....mal wieder*

Danke Dir  recht herzlich carin,
Ich habe das so verstanden,daß Pampasgras die Folie in Ruhe läßt. Das ist doch schon mal was.Mit der Staunässe hast Du natürlich recht,hätte dann eventuell große Löcher in den Kübel gebohrt und Kies darunter verfrachtet.Teichbeschattung geht dann auch klar ,Oberflächenpflanzen usw.
Die alte Schüssel bleibt wo sie ist......bin jetzt aufs Land gezogen und kann was neues basteln....) Tja Fotos.... gerne doch,aber momentan ist da nur die platte Wiese mit ner Riesenhecke rum.Einen eigenen Gartenstil muß ich erst entwickeln oder irgendwo abgucken. Wenn ich hier mal alles begriffen habe (Bilder einstellen),werde ich  den Teichbau dokumentieren.
Lieben Gruß , Burkhard.


----------



## Annett (27. Jan. 2008)

*AW:  Pampasgras....mal wieder*

Hallo Burkhard,

auch von mir: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Teichforum. 

Normal kann ein Teich ohne Probleme vollsonnig angelegt werden. Einzig eine zu geringe Tiefe oder ausgedehnte Flachwasserbereich könnten sich nachteilig auf die Maximaltemperaturen des Wassers auswirken. Bei hohen Wassertemperaturen sinkt der Sauerstoffgehalt, sodass es für Fische schon eng werden kann.
Setzt man keine Fische ein, so ist auch dieses Problem außen vor...

Ansonsten hilft es nur, soviel Volumen als möglich mit dem Teichprofil zu erzielen und trotzdem genug Pflanzenflächen einzuplanen.
Sollte ein Bachlauf eingeplant werden, so sollte dieser abschaltbar sein oder schattig liegen. 
Er heizt sonst den Teich im Hochsommer seeehr schnell auf und verdunstet größere Wassermengen.

Zum Thema Bilder lies bitte mal die in meiner Signatur verlinkte Anleitung. 
Bei Fragen dazu, einfach melden!


----------



## Burkhard (27. Jan. 2008)

*AW:  Pampasgras....mal wieder*

Herzlichen Dank auch an Enrico und Annett für die freundliche Begrüßung und die passenden Ratschläge.  Ich möchte keinen Bachlauf mit zig Pumpen und Filtern.Mir genügt der kleine Teich um Pflanzen und Insekten zu beobachten...und natürlich zu fotografieren. Die 5 oder 6 Goldfische sind da eher eine Zugabe....Im Moment raucht mir der Kopf,weil ich  nicht annähernd so viel Fachwissen hinter der Teichgeschichte  vermutet  hätte. Sowas aber auch.... 

Hier mal ein Beispiel zu den Insekten... 
Lieben Gruß ,Burkhard.


----------

